# Dell Inspiron 15r N5110 suggestion



## rakesh-the gilli (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi. I am planning to buy Dell Inspiron 15R N5110 laptop. I am in need of suggestions or feedback. After going through the questionnaire thread, i have these as my requirements.

My budget is Rs.40k (maximum, cant stretch a bit)
screen size 15.6 inches (must, not a fan of 14 inch screens)
I would like to stick with Dell
I will be mainly using it for watching HD movies, browsing and other day today usage
I won't carry my laptop much
I do not play latest games in high resolution but gaming is a priority as i almost daily play games like FM11, Fifa 11, call of duty (world at war, black ops), Need for speed shift and do not want to experience any lag
Battery life is not so important as i won't carry my laptop
Even online shopping is preferred
Windows 7 as OS choice

I found the above mentioned Dell model to be fine for my requirements. The GPU caught me interested as i can play my game choices without any problem. I welcome suggestions and feedback before buying this model.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 17, 2011)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> My budget is Rs.40k (maximum, cant stretch a bit)
> screen size 15.6 inches (must, not a fan of 14 inch screens)
> I would like to stick with Dell


These 3 points point to the 15r. 

What specs are you getting?


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Sep 19, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> These 3 points point to the 15r.
> 
> What specs are you getting?



Intel core i3 2nd generation 2.1 ghz processor
3 GB ram
320 GB HDD
Nvidia 525m graphics card
Windows 7 Home Basic
15.6 inch Display
DVD+/-RW Optical Drive
HDMI 
Card Reader
Wi-Fi
Bluetooth
USB 3.0


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Sep 20, 2011)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> Intel core i3 2nd generation 2.1 ghz processor
> 3 GB ram
> 320 GB HDD
> Nvidia 525m graphics card
> ...



Is this info enough. Yes as i said earlier, i would like to stick with Dell as my choice but i am open to other suggestions if it is good. Any suggestions.?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 20, 2011)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> Intel core i3 2nd generation 2.1 ghz processor
> 3 GB ram
> 320 GB HDD
> Nvidia 525m graphics card
> ...


HP DV4 3016TX
+ Faster CPU
+ More RAM
+ More HDD
+ Faster Graphic card
+ Better Windows 7
- 14"


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 20, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> HP DV4 3016TX
> + Faster CPU
> + More RAM
> + More HDD
> ...



i guess it(15r) also has 7200rpm drive


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 20, 2011)

Niilesh said:


> i guess it(15r) also has 7200rpm drive


A larger 5400rpm will be faster than a smaller 7200rpm drive (Mostly).


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Sep 21, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> HP DV4 3016TX
> + Faster CPU
> + More RAM
> + More HDD
> ...



Thanks for the info. I went through the specs. Does HP have similar config with 15.6 inch display.? I couldn't find any config with ATI 6750M GPU in 15.6 inch category in HP site. I am searching for configs from Sony, Acer, or Lenovo that has ATI 6750M or near equivalent card [Nvidia 540M if i am not wrong].



Niilesh said:


> i guess it(15r) also has 7200rpm drive



No the Dell inspiron 15r n5110 doesn't have 7200rpm drive


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 21, 2011)

rakesh-the gilli said:


> Thanks for the info. I went through the specs. Does HP have similar config with 15.6 inch display.? I couldn't find any config with ATI 6750M GPU in 15.6 inch category in HP site. I am searching for configs from Sony, Acer, or Lenovo that has ATI 6750M or near equivalent card [Nvidia 540M if i am not wrong].



540M is 40% slower than 6750M. 6750M is almost as good as 555M.

You have 6140TX @ 48k in the 15.6" category. 48k though. With an i7 and 6770M.


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 23, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> A larger 5400rpm will be faster than a smaller 7200rpm drive (Mostly).



How??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 23, 2011)

Niilesh said:


> How??


Denser platters.


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 23, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Denser platters.



never thought that!
thanks for info

BTW have you seen any benchmarks?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes IIRC


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Sep 24, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> 540M is 40% slower than 6750M. 6750M is almost as good as 555M. You have 6140TX @ 48k in the 15.6" category. 48k though. With an i7 and 6770M.



I have decided to buy HP DV4 3016 as it has better graphics and processor. Thanks for your inputs..


----------

